# leaking gas cap



## chillywilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Howdy everyone.
I have a Craftsman chainsaw Mod. 358.352161 and my question is when I use the primer gas come out of the small hole in the cap and when it sets it also leaks out. Is this supposed to happen?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You most likely need a new gas cap, I have replaced a couple on your style chainsaw because of your issue, they tend to fail often. You can order them from sears or your local repair shop may have one in stock. The part number is 530047192 for the cap, any Husqvarna or Poulan dealer should have it in stock or be able to order it. Sears tends to be more expensive.


----------



## chillywilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you, I had an idea that was what I need to do


----------

